# Natural gas meter/regulator



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a client with a large commercial facility who wants to go solar. There are 5, 300kbtu condensing boilers in the penthouse that we need to monitor the fuel consumption on. There is a regulator right next to the boilers that I can work with. I would like to remove the regulator and install a meter/regulator combo.

This may sound silly, but I have no idea what one costs or where to buy one. I want to say the line is 1.5" black iron.

Suggestions?


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

here is one http://www.plumbingsupply.com/gas.html


----------

